# Shin Splints



## KGTKD (Apr 21, 2009)

Any of you ever get horrible shin splints from TKD? They become very aggravated during any kind of double kick drill or pretty much any kick that i have to pivot on the ball of my foot. Any advice? I have tried icing them down after practice, taking time off, but they usually come back after 2 - 3 weeks of tough training.


----------



## ATC (Apr 22, 2009)

Try this out. It is more for running conditioning but will work for you because you say you have shin spints. This if for shin splints.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=817268844533527981&hl=en

This guy is pretty good all around.


----------



## KGTKD (Apr 22, 2009)

That was awesome, I had started calf raises, but this adds a new dimension.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 22, 2009)

I've never heard of getting shin splints during TKD. But no matter how ya get 'em, the treatment should cover it. 

All my best in your recovery.


----------



## karatemom (Apr 26, 2009)

I've had them but it was from the running we do at the beginning of class.  Rest and not running was the only thing that helped me.


----------



## KGTKD (May 23, 2009)

Quick update, went to the doctor, and i have a stress fracture in my right shin, and my left isn't too far behind.  No exercise (even walking) for 2 months.  I was told that I have slight over pronation in my feet. When on the balls of my feet, it applies extra tension on the tendons that run on the side of the shin, making my muscle pull on the bone.   I have orthopedic inserts now. From what the sports md said, i will have to wear them while I kick.  Anyone with any experience with this?


----------



## ATC (May 24, 2009)

My daughter had to were them. Not for a stress fracture but for bad arches that made walking let alone kicking very painful. She could not train properly as she could not kick or push of or plant on one foot. They really helped. She still trained barefoot but wore them in her shoes all day when not training. She was better in about 2 to 3 months. She still wears them from time to time but no more foot pain at all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2009)

Yes a fracture sgould does put a hamper on the training best of luck.


----------



## Miles (May 24, 2009)

I've never had shin splints from TKD, just from running, but as mentioned above, the treatment is the same.

Good luck and speedy recovery!


----------



## granfire (May 24, 2009)

KGTKD said:


> Quick update, went to the doctor, and i have a stress fracture in my right shin, and my left isn't too far behind.  No exercise (even walking) for 2 months.  I was told that I have slight over pronation in my feet. When on the balls of my feet, it applies extra tension on the tendons that run on the side of the shin, making my muscle pull on the bone.   I have orthopedic inserts now. From what the sports md said, i will have to wear them while I kick.  Anyone with any experience with this?



No walking?


----------



## KGTKD (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep no walking... New update, had a bone density exam this week, turns out one dr says its a stress fracture, the other says its an inflammation of the sheath that covers the bone.  Good thing is treatment is the same: he took me off the orthopedic inserts, no kicking, jumping, or bouncing. Use a cane/crutch if I am going to walk too much. Regardless, no tkd for a while .  I can teach, but I can't demonstrate. Wonderful.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 18, 2009)

KGTKD said:


> Yep no walking... New update, had a bone density exam this week, turns out one dr says its a stress fracture, the other says its an inflammation of the sheath that covers the bone.  Good thing is treatment is the same: he took me off the orthopedic inserts, no kicking, jumping, or bouncing. Use a cane/crutch if I am going to walk too much. Regardless, no tkd for a while .  I can teach, but I can't demonstrate. Wonderful.



Surely you can still punch a heavy bag or do something that doesn't involve pressure on your feet?  Good luck with your recovery.  I had a back injury last year and the inactivity drove me nuts.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 19, 2009)

...and that's why I'm avoiding going to the doctor for mine.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 19, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> Surely you can still punch a heavy bag or do something that doesn't involve pressure on your feet?  Good luck with your recovery.  I had a back injury last year and the inactivity drove me nuts.


Unless it involves sitting in a chair and arm punching exclusively, I have a hard time picturing punching a heavybag without involving the feet pretty heavily.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 19, 2009)

Marginal said:


> Unless it involves sitting in a chair and arm punching exclusively, I have a hard time picturing punching a heavybag without involving the feet pretty heavily.



I agree something like a boxer would have difficulty working a heavy bag without lots of moving his feet.  Think of drills from a style like wing chun or even classical goju ryu karate and you'll picture more what I was thinking myself.


----------



## ATC (Jun 19, 2009)

Well to help the healing process just make sure that you get a balance of Calcium and Magnesium. Many people think that it is just calcium for the bones when that is not true. You need both in balance with one another to promote healthy bone and bone repair.

Just a little tip.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 19, 2009)

ATC said:


> Well to help the healing process just make sure that you get a balance of Calcium and Magnesium. Many people think that it is just calcium for the bones when that is not true. You need both in balance with one another to promote healthy bone and bone repair.
> 
> Just a little tip.


 
And isn't vitamin D necessary in order for the body to absorb the calcium supplement, too?


----------



## ATC (Jun 19, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> And isn't vitamin D necessary in order for the body to absorb the calcium supplement, too?


Yes it is. Just spend 20 minutes a day outside and you should be fine on the D. Thanks Stac3y.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 19, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I agree something like a boxer would have difficulty working a heavy bag without lots of moving his feet.  Think of drills from a style like wing chun or even classical goju ryu karate and you'll picture more what I was thinking myself.


Wing Chun and Goju punching still involve hip movement, which would still be stressing the legs. Not a lot, but if walking's out, it'd still probably be rough on the shins. 

Ground and pound on a heavy bag on the floor might work tho.


----------

